
Ask HN: Is demand for mobile developers dropping? - SQL2219
I spoke to a recruiter the other day and she said that demand for mobile developers is not even close to what it used to be.
======
smartician
Completely anecdotal, but in case of the company I work for it's absolutely
true. We used to have a mobile team of 2 iOS and 2 Android developers in
house, and a couple of outsourced devs, and on top of that we were even
looking to contract work out to third party companies (for new, stand-alone
"test balloon" apps).

Nowadays we have one iOS developer in-house, and a couple of Android devs
offshore. And the third party contracts were scrapped when management saw the
first cost estimates (some of them in the seven figures). I guess management
has realized that mobile apps are another distribution channel for whatever
service you're selling, and not a panacea that magically creates new business.

------
miguelrochefort
With tools like Xamarin, Ionic and React Native, it takes a lot less work to
build mobile apps.

I strongly believe that we've reached peak mobile apps, and that we're going
to see a lot less apps as time goes.

------
tiredwired
no, not in the SF Bay area anyhow.

